# Front Shoulder Pain



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick question that is somewhat interesting to me:

I recently moved my seat up about 2-3mm, I did not change any other parts of the bike (although I think I need to move my seat forwards about 1mm to compensate). I have ridden 2 times since raising the saddle and on the last ride I did my local 'hammer fest.' The front portion of my right shoulder started hurting about 1:10 into the ride. Maybe it's because I was going at near race-pace, or maybe I was holding tighter onto the bars, but my shoulder didn't hurt at all on the previous day's ride (which was the first ride I did after raising my saddle) which was a hard 2 hour training session. Any thoughts, or do I just need to do more shoulder exercises to build strength? I do have very weak shoulders and upper body in general (good for cycling ehh?!), and I do some shoulder work because I have always had shoulder pain during long rides due to fatigue.

I raised the saddle to give my leg a more straightened position at the bottom of the pedal stroke, which relieved some intermittent knee pain and allowed for more power delivery from my leg to the bike because I could straighten out my knee just that little bit more.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It sounds like you answered your own question. How did it work out?


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

If there is a small area that is sensitive to a little pressure from your thumb or finger it may be an irritation where the muscle from the top of your shoulder blade(supraspinatus) meets your arm. Its one of the rotator cuff muscles. Its pretty easy to irritate this from swimming, throwing, punching or downhill wrestling. Commonly people strain/sprain this from another activity and then holding themselves in a position that puts the weight onto that muscle causes an irritation at the point where the tendon meets the arm. Changing your seat vs bar position, along with something other activity you may have not considered as a contributing factor, may be the culprit,
Immediate shoulder exercises may make this worse. I would suggest figuring out what activity, or position, is causing it, change it and then do some shoulder exercises. For that matter, get an overall strengthening routine and tailor it to your needs. Unless you are a fashion runway model it never hurts.
As always if it continues or gets worse, go see a professional in sports medicine and get a more accurate diagnosis and solution.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Well...I am a fashion runway model, don't you know! Just kidding. The problem is spotty, like an intermittent car problem, only acts up when you really don't want it to. So far I haven't experienced the pain again. I hope that's because my body has adapted to the new position. I am more comfortable with the position now, so I guess that was just a side effect of the new positioning.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

...a runway model probably with a set of killer legs. I wouldn't sweat it to much. Many times its a matter of a couple things irritating it to start with and then the position is enough to put sustained pressure on that point. Its more than likely its a minor irritation to a bursa,the little sac of fluid that lubricates between the bone and tendons. The only real risk would be a minor tear, but without any know trauma, like a fall off the runway or a Kung-fu fight, its more likely its just an irritation from a repetitive motion, often something you didn't even consider. Lifting too many six-packs of beer, playing fetch with an inexhaustible dog or in a models case, spending hours with you hand on one hip so the photographers can get your good side.
Some people just have a tiny space for the tendon to run thru and are a little more likely to have this problem. Good luck with it, remember this is just some faceless advise form a roadbike forum. If it continues, go see somebody in Sports Med. Don't wait if it is getting worse because as it gets does its becomes harder to treat.


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

*I've had this problem...*

It's funny but sometimes the culprit is not in the area that you feel the pain/strain. BradX is most likely spot-on but if you're still feeling the same pain you may want to check into your traps & scapula. I've had similar problems myself and it wasn't until I started to rehab & strengthen the scap / sub-scap muscles that the pain on the front of my shoulder subsided. 

The problem was the tension that I was creating in my trapezius by unconsciously shrugging my shoulders in the raised saddle position. That tension manifested itself into muscle adhesion/tightness in the sub-scap but I felt pain in the anterior deltoid. 

Here's a quick test: find a ball (racquet, tennis, lacrosse, etc) and place it along your upper spine near your shoulder blade while lying down flat on your back. Gently roll the ball around by shifting your weight until you find a spot that really hurts. Try to relax and gently roll the ball over this area of tension until it subsides. Continue on both sides until all the sore tissue is relieved, then hydrate like crazy over the next 24 hours.

Retest your new position and see if the pain in the front of the shoulder continues. If so, then Bradx has your ticket, and if not, look up Ido Portal on YouTube and with a little pre-habilitation you'll be on your way. Also check out the Mobility Work Out of the Day (Google Mobility WOD) by Kelly Starrett it's a great site to hit whatever your problem may be!

Best of luck!


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

TrailNRG said:


> It's funny but sometimes the culprit is not in the area that you feel the pain/strain. BradX is most likely spot-on but if you're still feeling the same pain you may want to check into your traps & scapula. I've had similar problems myself and it wasn't until I started to rehab & strengthen the scap / sub-scap muscles that the pain on the front of my shoulder subsided.
> 
> Agreed there are quite a few muscles that attach to the little tiny area you are describing..Often there is more than one contributing factor. The scapular muscle most likely is the one on the top. It gets used in rotating your shoulder to hold you up on the bars. Its impossible to nail it, or a better guess, without you being there(and having a consent form). Which is why you should see a local pro if it persists or comes back later.
> . Your complaint is usually easily resolved and again this is only nameless faceless advice from a road bike forum.


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

Touche! That's the best point in the entire thread.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

TrailNRG said:


> Touche! That's the best point in the entire thread.


.....and probably the one that should be clearly stated with any injury question. The advise here is usually good advise but none of us can see your bike positions, know your history or if you are actually a runway model.(You could post pics). You could be neglecting to tell us something like a severe collarbone fracture from when you were a kid, a throwing injury when you were a pitcher in high school, or a shoulder strain from pole dancing before you got your runway gig.
Never had a complete grasp of American Slanguage, Touche is one of those that I have never been sure if its taken as 'touch' or the fencing term which is more like a victorious 'Stabbed'
I am still not clear if half-a$$ed is striving for whole a$$ or no a$$ at all.
Good luck with it


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

*Touche means to 'touch' or Good Point.*



bradXism said:


> Never had a complete grasp of American Slanguage, Touche is one of those that I have never been sure if its taken as 'touch' or the fencing term which is more like a victorious 'Stabbed'
> I am still not clear if half-a$$ed is striving for whole a$$ or no a$$ at all.
> Good luck with it


 tou·ché/to͞oˈSHā/Exclamation
1. (in fencing) Used as an acknowledgment of a hit by one's opponent.
2. Used as an acknowledgment during a discussion of a good or clever point made at one's expense by another person. 

You'll have to pardon my "American Slanguage" as American English is not my native tongue but I meant to say that you made a good point with respect to naively following advice on an internet forum.

BTW: Your posts on the overnight / touring thread are outstanding!


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Wow I posted that in completely the wrong forum.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

If you didn't notice I posted a reply to a rant I had going in another forum. 

I am really sorry. No need for any apology and this is kind of humorous. I didn't take any offense, I was joking..I don't have a good grasp on the smiley faces either. If american english isn't your first language here they often incorrectly say Touche for a harsh correction, (a Stab makes more sense) which I didn't intend my post about seeing a pro to mean. Your second line made clear you didn't intend that. Really sorry if that came off wrong. 

Thanks for the thumbs up on the touring rant. I question if it is looked at as a rambling psychotic and am always waiting for someone to post for me to stop. I probably should blog it somewhere but I think it will make more use to someone else here.


----------

